# Water Drops part 2



## BrentC (Jan 20, 2017)

I tried something a little different.   Didn't come out the way I wanted but still not bad.  I used water, xanthan gum and milk.  I wanted longer stems but realized much too late that I need less denser water in the basin.   Still doing drops and trigger manually.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RkE9XU]
	

P1190064 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr[/URL]




P1190074 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




P1190087 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Too bad this one is a bit out of focus



P1190125 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr





P1190096 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC (Jan 20, 2017)

For some reason a duplicate thread.  Can a mod/admin delete please.


----------



## goooner (Jan 20, 2017)

Another excellent set, what lens are you using?


----------



## goooner (Jan 20, 2017)

Another excellent set, what lens are you using?


----------



## BrentC (Jan 20, 2017)

goooner said:


> Another excellent set, what lens are you using?



I'm using an Olympus 60mm Macro lens on a E-M5 Mark ii.  I really need to get another flash gun.


----------

